# 1/2 Price Bosch Cabinet Bits



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let everyone know that Lowe's at least in the Northeast, has there Bosch cabinet bits on clearance for half off. I really didn't need them, but couldn't pass up the price.

Here's what they have:

1-5/8" Ogee rail and style bit set 1/2" shank model #85625MC for $55 normally $110

3-1/2" Ogee raised panel bit 1/2" shank model #85640MC for $48 normally $96

Also, the had a beading bit for making molding, don't have the model #, didn't get that one, also 1/2" shank for $25 normally $50.

I don't know if this was something only going on up here or not. The bits are not on Lowe's website. 

Just thought I would pass along the info.

Ross


----------



## KP Texan (Dec 17, 2008)

Did anyone purchase the 85625MC Rail/Stile set and, if so, how did it perform?

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought it , but won't be able to use (too many projects ahead of it) for a while. I share me experience when I use it.

Ross


----------

